# Cannabis more damaging to under-18s, study suggests



## emigre (Aug 28, 2012)

> Adolescents who are regular users of cannabis are at risk of permanent damage to their intelligence, attention span and memory, according to the results of research covering nearly four decades.





> The long-term study which followed a group of over 1,000 people from birth to the age of 38 has produced the first convincing evidence, say scientists, that cannabis has a different and more damaging effect on young brains than on those of adults.​


Source and full article​GBAtemp must have some heavy cannabis users.


----------



## Satangel (Aug 28, 2012)

Well, I'm on the safe side now, 20 years old since a few weeks. :yayme:


----------



## xist (Aug 28, 2012)

It's only 8 IQ points.....


----------



## Lanlan (Aug 28, 2012)

Yay. I love it. I hate how stoners always say "oh weed has no negative effects at all, maaaan"


----------



## shakirmoledina (Aug 28, 2012)

waat? cant be true... ummm ya so what did u say?

ppl eat this really casually considering it to be normal. anything that causes fear/anxiety to oneself, know that it is wrong


----------



## RupeeClock (Aug 28, 2012)

So there really is evidence to support that cannabis may actually be damaging.
But how does it compare to legal drugs such as alcohol or tobacco?

Evidence might only make the case that if you restricted distribution the same way as cigarettes, and enforced stricter rules on where you can ingest it, it's probably not that bad.


----------



## FireGrey (Aug 28, 2012)

You mean that teens smoking pot aren't as smart as everyone else?
My mind = blown.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Aug 28, 2012)

I don't need a study to tell me that smoking weed while your brain is still developing will make you a drooling moron.


----------



## Foxi4 (Aug 28, 2012)

In other news, white bread increases the risk of getting kidney cancer. 5 slices a day increases the risk by almost 50%. Cereal was also found dangerous, while eating meat products was shown to decrease the risk of kidney cancer. Take that, vegetarians!

Source

My point is, every single substance in the world is potentially dangerous when used in excess - everybody knows that. Cannabis is no exception, everyone knows it *may* cause anxiety and everybody knows that developing brains are more in danger of damage and faulty growth than fully-developed ones.

What the scientists are not checking is that the brain is capable to regenerate itself to a degree, unlike most human organs. It's entirely possible that the young brains affected by this are capable of making a recovery back to their original state.


----------



## Janthran (Aug 28, 2012)

Well, duh.
Why do you think all the stoners are such idiots about it?


----------



## mrgone (Aug 28, 2012)

have you heard, children?
IT'S BAD!


----------



## narutofan777 (Aug 28, 2012)

well this is a shocker! my brother did it plenty of times. I gotta tell him.


----------



## xist (Aug 28, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> My point is, every single substance in the world is potentially dangerous when used in excess - everybody knows that.



I've been breathing air every day of my life...why didn't someone tell me sooner? 

Edit - Before anyone gets all serious on me, yes i know you can cause damage by breathing too much oxygen or hyperventilating.....


----------



## yuyuyup (Aug 28, 2012)

Sounds like quite an objective study.  Oh wait, they don't mention A DAMN THING about if ANYYYYY of the test subjects DRANK at all, oh well I'm sure that doesn't factor in at all when considering that people do illegal things when young because it's cool.  I'm sure youths that smoked during adolescence NEVER drank at all, or did any OTHER substances, which of course would obviously skew the numbers.  But that's nary a consideration.  Of course not.  Why would it be ?


----------



## Foxi4 (Aug 28, 2012)

xist said:


> Before anyone gets all serious on me, yes i know you can cause damage by breathing too much oxygen or hyperventilating.....


ACTUALLY, breathing itself is deadly to living beings. While it is a necessary ingredient for producing energy, it also causes oxidation of body cells, which is the main cause of aging and eventually death. /trololo

Discovery of the century - life eventually leads to death. Now, where's my Nobel prize?


----------



## Lanlan (Aug 28, 2012)

yuyuyup said:


> Sounds like quite an objective study.  Oh wait, they don't mention A DAMN THING about if ANYYYYY of the test subjects DRANK at all, oh well I'm sure that doesn't factor in at all when considering that people do illegal things when young because it's cool.  I'm sure youths that smoked during adolescence NEVER drank at all, which of course would obviously skew the numbers.  But that's nary a consideration.  Of course not.  Why would it ?


I fucking love Coors Light.


----------



## Foxi4 (Aug 28, 2012)

Lanlan said:


> I fucking love Coors Light.


[yt]X6Zn5if_Td4[/yt]

Seriously though, it's a bit _too light_ for me - I can't taste the beer in it, it's sort of... like... water. I'm more of a lager person, gotta love Lech Premium... But hey! You don't discuss about tastes, right?


----------



## Lanlan (Aug 28, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> Lanlan said:
> 
> 
> > I fucking love Coors Light.
> ...


Video not available in 'merica 
Also, i've never tried any "real" beers. I want to though. Natty Light is water. Coors isn't.


----------



## Gahars (Aug 28, 2012)

I don't mean to be _blunt_, but it's obvious that cannabis (or should I say, _can't-abis_)has a way of _weed_ing out intelligence. And you know, young people will keep on using it anyway. It's _reefer madness_, I tell you!

I, for one, don't (mari-)want-a try it for myself; I'll take a _pot_luck dinner over a smoke circle any day of the week.


----------



## DaggerV (Aug 28, 2012)

Light beer in a cannibis thread? Sounds like the shitty high school parties around here


----------



## DiscostewSM (Aug 28, 2012)

Everything is probably damaging in one form or another. That is why moderation is necessary, because being addicted just intensifies that damage.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Aug 28, 2012)

How the fuck did you guys go from cannabis to beer?


----------



## Gahars (Aug 28, 2012)

Hyro-Sama said:


> How the fuck did you guys go from cannabis to beer?



Isn't impaired concentration a side effect?


----------



## PyroSpark (Aug 28, 2012)

Lanlan said:


> Yay. I love it. I hate how stoners always say "oh weed has no negative effects at all, maaaan"



Maybe it's just me, but all the stoners in my high school functioned at much lower level than everyone around them. It was really easy to tell who did pot on a regular basis.


----------



## Smuff (Aug 28, 2012)

Cannabis smoking reduces your Ike who ?


----------



## gloweyjoey (Aug 28, 2012)

Isn't this just common sense though. I mean the same would apply for just about any other addictive psychoactive substance like booz and caffeine.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 28, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> In other news, white bread increases the risk of getting kidney cancer. 5 slices a day increases the risk by almost 50%. Cereal was also found dangerous, while eating meat products was shown to decrease the risk of kidney cancer. Take that, vegetarians!



My kidneys are fine, thanks.

I do find the amount of "POT IS A MIRACLE DRUG" people to be annoying so it's good to have some hard evidence that shows it's actually damaging.


----------



## awssk8er (Aug 28, 2012)

Studies like this are dumb because people who regularly smoke are just going to say that it's still not true.

Personally, I don't smoke and think that it's obvious as hell that if you smoke regularly for a long period of time, there is going to be some damage (Seen it a million times). I don't think it has any immediate effects on the body (I'm talking about physical).

It probably is more damaging to younger people, but come on. Everything is these days. You can't even look at a stereoscopic screen until you're like seven.


----------



## pyromaniac123 (Aug 28, 2012)

There's a reason it's called dope.


----------



## gamefan5 (Aug 28, 2012)

Gahars said:


> I don't mean to be _blunt_, but it's obvious that cannabis (or should I say, _can't-abis_)has a way of _weed_ing out intelligence. And you know, young people will keep on using it anyway. It's _reefer madness_, I tell you!
> 
> I, for one, don't (mari-)want-a try it for myself; I'll take a _pot_luck dinner over a smoke circle any day of the week.



How many puns do you make  each day? XD


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Aug 28, 2012)

pyromaniac123 said:


> There's a reason it's called dope.



Because it increases Dopamine levels in the brain?


----------



## Eerpow (Aug 28, 2012)

Gahars said:


> I don't mean to be _blunt_, but it's obvious that cannabis (or should I say, _can't-abis_)has a way of _weed_ing out intelligence. And you know, young people will keep on using it anyway. It's _reefer madness_, I tell you!
> 
> I, for one, don't (mari-)want-a try it for myself; I'll take a _pot_luck dinner over a smoke circle any day of the week.


Can't wait for the day when every single word you write in your posts is a pun haha.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Aug 28, 2012)

FireGrey said:


> You mean that teens smoking pot aren't as smart as everyone else?
> My mind = blown.


Thats implying that everyone else is smarter than some teens smoking pot.


----------



## Gahars (Aug 29, 2012)

gamefan5 said:


> Gahars said:
> 
> 
> > I don't mean to be _blunt_, but it's obvious that cannabis (or should I say, _can't-abis_)has a way of _weed_ing out intelligence. And you know, young people will keep on using it anyway. It's _reefer madness_, I tell you!
> ...



Too many, according to my doctor. It's not good for the _joints_.

@*Eerpow*

Who's to say that day hasn't already come?


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Aug 29, 2012)

Janthran said:


> Well, duh.
> Why do you think all the stoners are such idiots about it?



No, stoners (speaking from a pot smoker who quit point of view) don't say there's nothing wrong with it. We say that there's nothing wrong with it enough to warrant us to stop. Nothing fatal or anything. There's a huge difference.


----------



## triassic911 (Aug 29, 2012)

Gahars said:


> I don't mean to be _blunt_, but it's obvious that cannabis (or should I say, _can't-abis_)has a way of _weed_ing out intelligence. And you know, young people will keep on using it anyway. It's _reefer madness_, I tell you!
> 
> I, for one, don't (mari-)want-a try it for myself; I'll take a _pot_luck dinner over a smoke circle any day of the week.


I love you.


----------



## duffmmann (Aug 29, 2012)

Well if it ever were legalized it would be for people over 18 anyway, possibly even 21.  So i don't really see how this is an issue.

in other news, weed has been found to:
-provide effective pain relief
-Manage ADHD
-Reduce Anxiety
-Increase Empathy
-Help safeguard certain portions of the brain against aging and help improve cognitive function 
-Increases in lung air flow rates and increases in lung capacity
-Effectively treat multiple sclerosis, Tourette syndrome, obsessive-compulsive disorder, brachial plexus neuropathies, insomnia, memory disorders, anxiety disorders, cancer, neurodegenerative disease

The list goes on and on and on.

Obviously its not perfect and has some negative effects such as the one proposed here, but realistically, if someone of age is using the plant, its doing far more good than harm.  The worst thing that will probably happen is you'll eat all your snacks or waste too much time playing video games when you should be doing work/something more productive.


----------



## Thesolcity (Aug 29, 2012)

duffmmann said:


> Well if it ever were legalized it would be for people over 18 anyway, possibly even 21.  So i don't really see how this is an issue.



Its not about legalization, (which the US is far from, might I add). Its about the fact that introducing a stimulant as strong as Marijuana to a body still developing can cause issues with it developing. In other news, the sky is blue and gravity exists.


----------



## duffmmann (Aug 29, 2012)

Thesolcity said:


> duffmmann said:
> 
> 
> > Well if it ever were legalized it would be for people over 18 anyway, possibly even 21.  So i don't really see how this is an issue.
> ...



As a country its far from legalization, however 3 state vote to legalize this year.  Colorado being the big player with a recent poll showing 61% of voters in favor of the legalization: http://www.huffingto..._n_1587405.html

This fact coupled with the fact that Obama ordered feds to stop tracking down individual users would means that it is now a state by state issue and we would likely see Colorado (if the amendment were to pass)  Regulate Marijuana Like Alcohol.  Which lets face it, if either of those two "drugs" (i use that term loosely as alcohol is a drug and cannabis is a plant) should be legal, its absolutely marijuana.  How many DUIs do you think occur because of weed vs. alcohol?  How about kidney and liver failure?  The hypocrisy of what is legal and what isn't is a bit ridiculous.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Aug 29, 2012)

Thesolcity said:


> duffmmann said:
> 
> 
> > Well if it ever were legalized it would be for people over 18 anyway, possibly even 21.  So i don't really see how this is an issue.
> ...



Useless fact: Weed has not killed a single person, while the government in the US has killed over 300 people for growing it.


----------



## yuyuyup (Aug 29, 2012)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Janthran said:
> 
> 
> > Well, duh.
> ...


There is nothing wrong with it, I only quit because it made me jerk off too much.


----------



## Snailface (Aug 29, 2012)

xist said:


> It's only 8 IQ points.....


That's an enormous difference. IQ is a normal curve not a linear relationship.

We're talking going from the 50th percentile to the 30th percentile.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Aug 29, 2012)

yuyuyup said:


> ShadowSoldier said:
> 
> 
> > Janthran said:
> ...


Dude having sex or watching porn while high is the greatest feeling ever.

The only reason why I quit is because I may or may not have grown allergic to it. For some reason out of no where, I had a massive panic attack. And it was weird because I was a good smoker. I could take 5 footers like nothing and smoke bowls upon bowls a day. It just came out of no where. Ever since then, every time I smoked weed, I had a panic attack, so I stopped.


----------



## Just Another Gamer (Aug 29, 2012)

I can't see how anyone can take this topic seriously, its already bloody obvious that smoking ANYTHING is already bad for you and if you need evidence to tell you its bad then your either really ignorant and will ignore what smarter and professional people say to save your health or your just too stupid to figure out how to stop taking drugs in the first place but if you are the latter I hope you live happily on the street begging for money.


----------



## yuyuyup (Aug 29, 2012)

ShadowSoldier said:


> yuyuyup said:
> 
> 
> > ShadowSoldier said:
> ...


I had that problem specifically with sativa, from what I gather that's somewhat of a consensus with people that experience anxiety, but sometimes I hear of the opposite (with indica instead.)


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Aug 29, 2012)

Just Another Gamer said:


> I can't see how anyone can take this topic seriously, its already bloody obvious that smoking ANYTHING is already bad for you and if you need evidence to tell you its bad then your either really ignorant and will ignore what smarter and professional people say to save your health or your just too stupid to figure out how to stop taking drugs in the first place but if you are the latter I hope you live happily on the street begging for money.


Just because people don't smoke doesn't mean they're smarter. Hell, Bill Gates and Obama did a few drugs when they were younger, and look at them now.

Also, you're the ignorant one for thinking that everybody who smokes pot is going to end up on the streets. Get your head out of your ass.


----------



## Thesolcity (Aug 29, 2012)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Thesolcity said:
> 
> 
> > duffmmann said:
> ...



Issues with developing, not death. Really big difference. 



duffmmann said:


> Thesolcity said:
> 
> 
> > duffmmann said:
> ...



Right, but also take into account how many individual states pass laws to ban/allow gay marriages or abortions, and yea we're a ways away.

Btw, not to be a downer but if folks really want it legalized they should stop trying to make it state-level law. Federal law trumps state law in most cases, although I can't seem to remember the specific ruling unfortunately. But yea, people need to aim at Federal law, not just state.

EDIT: Found it. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Supremacy_Clause


----------



## Sterling (Aug 29, 2012)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Just Another Gamer said:
> 
> 
> > I can't see how anyone can take this topic seriously, its already bloody obvious that smoking ANYTHING is already bad for you and if you need evidence to tell you its bad then your either really ignorant and will ignore what smarter and professional people say to save your health or your just too stupid to figure out how to stop taking drugs in the first place but if you are the latter I hope you live happily on the street begging for money.
> ...



Plus one to this. I recently figured out that any responsible adult can get high and still keep their job and home. It's not about the effects, it's about the mindset. I know several people who smoke regularly and not only hold down a job but also can pay all their bills while still using the drug recreationally. The mindset JAG has is one of a person who's never smoked (and probably never will either, pity) and of a child. Most adults understand that smoking can be used just as responsibly as alcohol, they just tell their children otherwise because it's illegal. I've never once heard from my parents that tobacco and alcohol are good. They've warned me of both of them, but they never threatened to disown me if I did them. Now, weed on the other hand... Now that I've talked to my dad, he's made it clear he only said those things because weed is an illegal drug. He's told me he's done it before and believes it needs to be legalized. I never expected those reactions when I was younger because they demonized it so much.


----------



## Just Another Gamer (Aug 29, 2012)

yuyuyup said:


> Just Another Gamer said:
> 
> 
> > I can't see how anyone can take this topic seriously, its already bloody obvious that smoking ANYTHING is already bad for you and if you need evidence to tell you its bad then your either really ignorant and will ignore what smarter and professional people say to save your health or your just too stupid to figure out how to stop taking drugs in the first place but if you are the latter I hope you live happily on the street begging for money.
> ...


Never said kill did I. Said bad for you/health.


----------



## Thesolcity (Aug 29, 2012)

Sterling said:


> ShadowSoldier said:
> 
> 
> > Just Another Gamer said:
> ...



He's not too far off, actually. Any smart stoner will warn you about the tar that builds in your lungs after a while. I can't tell you how many people have just recommended vaporizing instead. Also, at least here in California, if you're caught with THC in your system through a random drug test or whatever they pull, most employers fire you on the spot. In most states, weed leaves you without a (decent) job due to loldrugtests unless you can find a way to synthesize some clean piss.


----------



## Sterling (Aug 29, 2012)

Thesolcity said:


> Sterling said:
> 
> 
> > ShadowSoldier said:
> ...



I don't see anything in my post implying otherwise. >.>


----------



## BlazeV (Aug 29, 2012)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Just Another Gamer said:
> 
> 
> > I can't see how anyone can take this topic seriously, its already bloody obvious that smoking ANYTHING is already bad for you and if you need evidence to tell you its bad then your either really ignorant and will ignore what smarter and professional people say to save your health or your just too stupid to figure out how to stop taking drugs in the first place but if you are the latter I hope you live happily on the street begging for money.
> ...


and you think drugs make you smarter?  writing this probably means you taken drugs and don't want to admit they made you more stupid then if you didn't


----------



## Thesolcity (Aug 29, 2012)

Sterling said:


> Thesolcity said:
> 
> 
> > Sterling said:
> ...



Mmm.....you're right, got ahead of myself there. Sorry bout that.


----------



## BlazeV (Aug 29, 2012)

Sterling said:


> ShadowSoldier said:
> 
> 
> > Just Another Gamer said:
> ...


lol look at the crap written here, why is it suddenly stupid to not smoke and lose brain cells and get on the road to lung cancer yes its great for you. cmon kids lets get out there and start getting addicted to shit and stop breathing without a machine hooked up to you by the age of 30 yes its great for you.


----------



## Sterling (Aug 29, 2012)

BlazeV said:


> lol look at the crap written here, why is it suddenly stupid to not smoke and lose brain cells and get on the road to lung cancer yes its great for you. cmon kids lets get out there and start getting addicted to shit and stop breathing without a machine hooked up to you by the age of 30 yes its great for you.



I did because I wrote it. I never said it was stupid not to smoke. That is a choice that most people make. I made a pledge when I was young to try it once to say I had and guess what, I know why people get high. I now will light up every once in a while. The crap you just posted makes me think you're one of those people who smoked while young and resent this study. I never made any claims about it being good for you. Like every other drug out there, you're putting something into yourself that alters mind and body. Asprin and other anti-inflammatories/painkillers can cause liver failure along with every other helpful drug out there side effects are a very real issue. With moderation and proper dosage, such things can be effective treatments. The ignorance and stupidity you exude reflects in your typing. Please talk like you're at least a fully developed young adult.


----------



## yuyuyup (Aug 29, 2012)

Just Another Gamer said:


> yuyuyup said:
> 
> 
> > Just Another Gamer said:
> ...


If there is zero risk of death, how could it possibly be bad for your health ?  What is an example of something bad for your health that doesn't put you at risk for death ?


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Aug 29, 2012)

BlazeV said:


> ShadowSoldier said:
> 
> 
> > Just Another Gamer said:
> ...



Did I SAY taking drugs make you smarter? I said that just because you smoke pot doesn't mean you're going to end up stupid or a failure in life. I told the other guy and I'm going to say it to you, get your head out of your ass and learn to read and understand shit before you post. You look like a moron and you make all the potheads look like genius's when you post like that. Also, the only drug I did was Weed, so don't say drugs. I'm guessing from the way you posted, you probably have done coke, maybe a bit of meth with a side dish of heroin sprinkled with some E?


----------



## Densetsu (Aug 29, 2012)

What I'm really interested in is the original research article.  The abstract is linked in the source, but you have to pay to view the full text 

I've seen too many instances of researchers fudging their data in order to make the results seem more exaggerated than they really are.  They don't necessarily make up the _raw_ data, but they can manipulate the way the statistical data are calculated and presented in order to show the results that they want to show.  Sometimes they do this so that they can continue to get grants for their research.  Otherwise if they aren't producing results, no one is going to fund them.

Unless the writer of the news article verified that the study was valid (I highly doubt she did), the article means nothing without the raw data.


----------



## BlueStar (Aug 29, 2012)

BlazeV said:


> lol look at the crap written here, why is it suddenly stupid to not smoke and lose brain cells and get on the road to lung cancer yes its great for you. cmon kids lets get out there and start getting addicted to shit and stop breathing without a machine hooked up to you by the age of 30 yes its great for you.



How come the people pointing out it's perfectly possible to smoke cannabis recreationally and be both smart and successful are capable of forming a sentence and yet you type like you're the one with the neurological impairment?

I'm 31 and I'd say at least half of my friends smoke pot, probably about once a week.  They're all employed, in a variety of jobs, and I'd say there's no correlation between which ones smoke and which do better.  A lot of my friends are teachers, and I'd say a far higher percentage of them smoke weed than in other professions.  In fact it seems to be the 'teacher drug'.  When I used to work in a bar it was always groups of teachers who'd be coming in smelling of weed.  At least it was better than policemen, firemen and soldiers, who we usually had to kick out for doing coke.

Not that my friends were the major stoners in school.  I wonder how much of this study is "Smoking weed heavily when you're young lowers IQ" (Along with the part no-one seems to mention, that smoking lightly or waiting until you're older _doesn't_) and how much is "If you spend most of your school life doing something other than studying you won't turn out too bright."?


----------



## xist (Aug 29, 2012)

Snailface said:


> That's an enormous difference. IQ is a normal curve not a linear relationship.
> 
> We're talking going from the 50th percentile to the 30th percentile.



I was being facetious about the benefit of IQ over the benefits of smoking cannabis....


----------



## duffmmann (Aug 29, 2012)

Thesolcity said:


> ShadowSoldier said:
> 
> 
> > Thesolcity said:
> ...



i'm well aware of how it becoming a federal law is what should be aimed for.  But like gay marriage, you gotta start at the state levels to slowly gain momentum.  Its not a fast thing, but eventually legalization will become a federal issue in terms of being voted on.  It started with the legalization of medical marijuana in some states, and now many have legalized that, and now its moving on to full on legalization and regulation in select states.  

It should be noted that while the Federal law trumps state law, Obama did pass an act a year or two ago that made the issue one that should be dealt with strictly on a state by state level.  Essentially telling the feds to back off because there really are much bigger issues to be concerned about.  So, if Colorado were to pass the legalization, you would likely see dispensaries like you do in California, but you wouldn't need a medical marijuana license to be in the dispensary, just a valid ID showing that you are of age.  

I will never understand why its illegal while alcohol is legal, I think anyone with a working brain can objectively see which substance is worse for you and those around you when you use.  I'm not much a drinker, but I do partake in a smoke from time to time.  If its a question of what kills more brain cells, what makes you more likely to hurt yourself or others, what makes you more likely to do something you'll deeply regret, what can lead to you throwing up feeling like shit and curled up in a ball, and what will have long term negative health effects, Well then alcohol is by far and large the worse substance, no questions asked.


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 30, 2012)

Don' take drugs kids! Never say it enough do we..


----------



## Janthran (Aug 30, 2012)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Janthran said:
> 
> 
> > Well, duh.
> ...


Okay, I didn't mean every single one when I said all.
I have met a few who say there are absolutely no problems with smoking weed.


----------



## Janthran (Aug 30, 2012)

duffmmann said:


> I will never understand why its illegal while alcohol is legal,


The main reason is because marijuana can still mess up your driving, but it's harder to test for and give you a ticket for.
You can't just have a pot smoker breathe into a stick and know they were smoking pot.


----------



## duffmmann (Aug 30, 2012)

Janthran said:


> duffmmann said:
> 
> 
> > I will never understand why its illegal while alcohol is legal,
> ...



While this is true, its not as bad for your driving as alcohol, not by a longshot.  Still one shouldn't drive under the influence of it, I agree completely and it is something that you can't do an immediate test on.  And any drug test wont prove you were high at that moment just that you had been high before, I suppose there really is no good answer as to how they could test you at the wheel.  But I do wonder how many accidents occur because of marijuana, I bet its an incredibly small fraction of what the rate is with alcohol.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Aug 30, 2012)

Janthran said:


> duffmmann said:
> 
> 
> > I will never understand why its illegal while alcohol is legal,
> ...



Eyes are the giveaway.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 30, 2012)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Janthran said:
> 
> 
> > duffmmann said:
> ...



Still, you can have the bloodshot eyes (if that's the correct symptom, right?) from anything that isn't illegal. Allergies, sleep deprivation (while you shouldn't be driving a car in that state, it's not illegal), etc.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 30, 2012)

xist said:


> It's only 8 IQ points.....


8 IQ points separated Einstein and Monroe, y'know. One became a sex symbol and the other a great physicist. They're a lot


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 30, 2012)

tigris said:


> xist said:
> 
> 
> > It's only 8 IQ points.....
> ...



...So theoretically, we can take a genius of our time like Einstein, get him blazed for a couple of years, and before we know it our leading scientists can be sexy models.

SOMEONE CALL NASA. WE NEED MORE POT.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Aug 30, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> ShadowSoldier said:
> 
> 
> > Janthran said:
> ...



Not really bloodshot. It's more of them being hazy, pupils bigger, you not being able to look in one spot, constantly looking around.

But then you're also able to counter all of that by just simply putting in a drop of visine in your eyes.


----------



## ByteMunch (Aug 30, 2012)

Smokers gonna smoke, stoners gonna stone.


----------



## Rydian (Aug 30, 2012)

Unlike BAC, I don't think there's a standard measurement for "pot eyes"...


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 30, 2012)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Not really bloodshot. It's more of them being hazy, pupils bigger, you not being able to look in one spot, constantly looking around.
> 
> But then you're also able to counter all of that by just simply putting in a drop of visine in your eyes.



The constant looking around and stuff can also be given up to nervousness. Some people will just get very nervous if they're stopped by a cop, even if they don't know why.

There's also a large stigma around pot that makes it much harder to legalize. Like when you think of alcohol we don't always think of drunks and alcoholics. Like you see alcohol commercials and it's like successful business men and savvy GQ cover models in trendy bars. They are silly admittedly but that's kinda what has been attached to it. Plus someone who drinks on occasion (or doesn't get drunk) is usually functional after a beer. They drink as a social thing while pot is generally smoked to "get stupid". Like people will usually drink at a social gathering but they won't always drink to get drunk. You smoke pot with the sole intention of getting high, it's a focused event. But I've gotten off track and my point is that "potheads" are usually seen negatively (and rightfully so) while not all drinkers of alcohol are seen that way.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Aug 30, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> ShadowSoldier said:
> 
> 
> > Not really bloodshot. It's more of them being hazy, pupils bigger, you not being able to look in one spot, constantly looking around.
> ...



Except that's a big misconception, as it's been discussed, people who get high are still able to do everything just fine. Hell I was one of them. I would smoke up in the morning every morning, take a couple bong hits, on the ride to work, smoke a joint with my friend, then when I get to the mill, I operate heavy machinery and everything just fine. I won't lie, the first couple times a person smokes they're going to be stupid. But after that, it just becomes no different than smoking a cigarette.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 30, 2012)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Except that's a big misconception, as it's been discussed, people who get high are still able to do everything just fine. Hell I was one of them. I would smoke up in the morning every morning, take a couple bong hits, on the ride to work, smoke a joint with my friend, then when I get to the mill, I operate heavy machinery and everything just fine. I won't lie, the first couple times a person smokes they're going to be stupid. But after that, it just becomes no different than smoking a cigarette.



In all honesty I think the misconception of "I'm able to do everything fine high" is a horrific and disgusting thing to say. That's as bad as saying "I'm able to do everything fine drunk". I really don't care if anyone gets high in their own time in the privacy of their own home. But when it comes to a point where it may affect me, then it becomes an issue. You should never drive a car or operate anything that can harm someone while you're impaired in a way. Period.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Aug 30, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> ShadowSoldier said:
> 
> 
> > Except that's a big misconception, as it's been discussed, people who get high are still able to do everything just fine. Hell I was one of them. I would smoke up in the morning every morning, take a couple bong hits, on the ride to work, smoke a joint with my friend, then when I get to the mill, I operate heavy machinery and everything just fine. I won't lie, the first couple times a person smokes they're going to be stupid. But after that, it just becomes no different than smoking a cigarette.
> ...



Again, everybody is taught that smoking weed affects you negatively and that you can't function at all. Also, there's a difference between being drunk and being high. There are people, like me, who were able to smoke and do everything just fine with no negativity at all. I'm not saying it can be done better or shit, but just normal. It all depends on the person and how the weed affects them.


----------



## xist (Aug 30, 2012)

tigris said:


> 8 IQ points separated Einstein and Monroe, y'know. One became a sex symbol and the other a great physicist. They're a lot



See post #60


----------



## WiiUBricker (Aug 30, 2012)

xist said:


> It's only 8 IQ points.....


Those 8 IQ points may cost you your high school diploma.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 30, 2012)

WiiBricker said:


> xist said:
> 
> 
> > It's only 8 IQ points.....
> ...



You don't have to be smart to pass high school.


----------



## xist (Aug 30, 2012)

WiiBricker said:


> Those 8 IQ points may cost you your high school diploma.



See post #77


----------



## Gahars (Aug 30, 2012)

tigris said:


> xist said:
> 
> 
> > It's only 8 IQ points.....
> ...



Seriously, just look at that sex symbol.

What a difference IQ makes.


----------



## Janthran (Aug 30, 2012)

duffmmann said:


> Janthran said:
> 
> 
> > duffmmann said:
> ...


Probably because alcohol is legal.


----------



## DSGamer64 (Aug 30, 2012)

I could have told you that ages ago. I knew people who had been smoking the stuff for years when I was in college, and those idiots who were 18 or 19 were dumber then bags of hammers. Of course it's more damaging because your brain does not stop fully developing until you are in your early to mid 20's.


----------



## duffmmann (Aug 31, 2012)

Janthran said:


> duffmmann said:
> 
> 
> > Janthran said:
> ...



eh... anyone that wants weed in America typically finds a way to get it.  Its not like legalization would create a huge boost in use, I'm sure there would be more customers, but really I don't think it would be enough to boost that small percentage of accidents by much.


----------



## Yumi (Aug 31, 2012)

That sounds reasonable enough. Start earlier with underdeveloped brain...finish with a semi-complete brain. (Although it's possible to recover from cannabis negative effects if one stops using it.)

I have accomplished many things with the help of cannabis. Many of my studying has been accompanied with cannabis because I study a lot better with it (I have gotten A+'s/B+'s). This doesn't mean I won't do well without it but I do it mainly to help me focus on projects...but that is just me.* No, I shouldn't be proud either. I should not depend on cannabis to help me with everything but as long as i can make it work then I am OK with it.* I use it mainly for: Studying, music, movies/tv, running/walking, and relax my aching muscles/headaches.
*Learning how to use it wisely is important. If you abuse it...then get the hell away from cannabis.*
I do not smoke everyday, just once or twice a week. But then again there are those who do it everyday. Oh well.



Guild McCommunist said:


> You don't have to be smart to pass high school.


In the U.S.? That is horrible. Don't students take advantage of the school system over there???

Here if you sucked at Middle School you go to a sucky High School (you'll either get less career choices and get a not-so-great job) with strict rules.
If you didn't suck in Middle School you go to a un-sucky High School(you'll get more career choices to get a better job) with even more stricter rules.

High School is no joke in Mexico. If our school systems weren't so corrupted by government then we'd all have better lives here(well...many things have to change as well).

*Edit: Bold- so those that might have skimmed might get the wrong idea. *


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Aug 31, 2012)

Yumi said:


> That sounds reasonable enough. Start earlier with underdeveloped brain...finish with a semi-complete brain. (Although it's possible to recover from cannabis negative effects if one stops using it.)
> 
> I have accomplished many things with the help of cannabis. Many of my studying has been accompanied with cannabis because I study a lot better with it (I have gotten A+'s/B+'s). This doesn't mean I won't do well without it but I do it mainly to help me focus on projects...but that is just me. No, I shouldn't be proud either. I should not depend on cannabis to help me with everything but as long as i can make it work then I am OK with it. I use it mainly for: Studying, music, movies/tv, running/walking, and relax my aching muscles/headaches.
> Learning how to use it wisely is important. If you abuse it...then get the hell away from cannabis.
> ...




I have to agree, smoking weed has helped me. It's changed my personality for the better and I'm an overall better person. I'm no longer locked up inside my room, I'm out in the world, actually exploring, and it got rid of my phobia with meeting new people.


----------



## gloweyjoey (Aug 31, 2012)

Janthran said:


> duffmmann said:
> 
> 
> > Janthran said:
> ...


Cannabis is not illegal because it can"mess up your driving" Plenty of legal medication, prescription and over the counter, that contains warning in regards to driving and "operating heavy machinery"

Sadly, cannabis was pushed to be made illegal by the fat cats of the timber industry who felt that cannabis, with its hundreds or practical uses and quicker rate of production,was a threat to their buisness, not having to grow trees and them down and all.

Also, the term "marijuana" is an extremely racist term that was coined by the government to incite racism and to make the American people think that the mexicans were bringing it across the border when farmers in the us had been growing it for a hundred years already, Of course back then racism was a lot more prominent, not that its gone anywhere or that it will go anywhere, Im sure you'll just keep calling by this racist term.


----------



## Rydian (Aug 31, 2012)

gloweyjoey said:


> Sadly, cannabis was pushed to be made illegal by the fat cats of the timber industry who felt that cannabis, with its hundreds or practical uses and quicker rate of production,was a threat to their buisness, not having to grow trees and them down and all.
> 
> Also, the term "marijuana" is an extremely racist term that was coined by the government to incite racism and to make the American people think that the mexicans were bringing it across the border when farmers in the us had been growing it for a hundred years already, Of course back then racism was a lot more prominent, not that its gone anywhere or that it will go anywhere, Im sure you'll just keep calling by this racist term.


[citation needed]


----------



## Gahars (Aug 31, 2012)

gloweyjoey said:


> Also, the term "marijuana" is an extremely racist term was coined by the government to incite racism and to make the American people that the mexicans were bringing it across the border when farmers in the us had been growing it for a hundred years already, Of course back then racism was a lot more prominent, not that its gone anywhere or that it will go anywhere, Im sure you'll just keep calling by this racist term.



Are you being facetious here? I'm going to assume the answer is no, but it's difficult to tell (this being the internet and all). This reeks of the ramblings of a paranoid stoner... if that was the intention, then bravo, good sir.

"Marijuana" is not a racist term, the word was not invented for the sake of racism. It had been used as a synonym (albeit it with different spellings) for quite a while before the 1930s. It only took a quick search on Wikipedia to find that.

Even if the claim that the word was used in the debates to play on our racism was absolutely true (the evidence seems pretty lacking), that wouldn't mean the word is somehow still racist today. Language changes and evolves; any racist connotations (if they even existed to begin with) have long since dissipated with the passage of time.


----------



## gloweyjoey (Aug 31, 2012)

Yes, a variation of the word "marihuana" existed before in mexican spanish, however Harry J. Anslinger used a variation of the word to use in his war against the drug. The plant had been farmed and used and called hemp since the Jametown Colony where it was required to be grown. Why change what it had been known as for hundreds of years? Racism.

To say that racism was not a factor as a tactic to get people on their side is ludicrous.
In the early 1900s, the western states developed significant tensions regarding the influx of Mexican-Americans. The revolution in Mexico in 1910 spilled over the border, with General Pershing’s army clashing with bandit Pancho Villa. Later in that decade, bad feelings developed between the small farmer and the large farms that used cheaper Mexican labor. Then, the depression came and increased tensions, as jobs and welfare resources became scarce.
One of the “differences” seized upon during this time was the fact that many Mexicans smoked marijuana and had brought the plant with them, and it was through this that California apparently passed the first state marijuana law, outlawing “preparations of hemp, or loco weed.”

Other states quickly followed suit with marijuana prohibition laws, including Wyoming (1915), Texas (1919), Iowa (1923), Nevada (1923), Oregon (1923), Washington (1923), Arkansas (1923), and Nebraska (1927). These laws tended to be specifically targeted against the Mexican-American population.

Yea then there the speculaions against mormons using it. Of course there was also the black people and their jazz clubs.

In the eastern states, the “problem” was attributed to a combination of Latin Americans and black jazz musicians. Marijuana and jazz traveled from New Orleans to Chicago, and then to Harlem, where marijuana became an indispensable part of the music scene, even entering the language of the black hits of the time (Louis Armstrong’s “Muggles”, Cab Calloway’s “That Funny Reefer Man”, Fats Waller’s “Viper’s Drag”).
Again, racism was part of the charge against marijuana, as newspapers in 1934 editorialized: “Marihuana influences Negroes to look at white people in the eye, step on white men’s shadows and look at a white woman twice.”

Let's not forget all the other newspaper columns that use racism, here's one.
_Was it marijuana, the new Mexican drug, that nerved the murderous arm of Clara Phillips when she hammered out her victim’s life in Los Angeles?… THREE-FOURTHS OF THE CRIMES of violence in this country today are committed by DOPE SLAVES — that is a matter of cold record.”_
"MARIJUANA THE NEW MEXICAN DRUG" thats hilarious....
the evidence is NOT lacking. Race played a huge role in the making of cannabis illegal. Maybe the word doesnt hold as much racist connotations now, but to say they did not "play on peoples racism" to get on their side, is simply asinine.
http://www.drugwarrant.com/articles/why-is-marijuana-illegal/
http://www.druglibra...ory/whiteb1.htm
http://www.druglibra...s/cu/cumenu.htm
http://www.druglibra...y/mustomj1.html
http://www.druglibra...dies/nc/nc2.htm
http://www.druglibra...xact/taxact.htm
http://www.druglibra...t12000/abel.htm

A lot of this stuff is talked about by college professors. Maybe it's because i had a hispanic teacher for US history in college; this probably meant a little bit more to him. Maybe we should ask hispanic people how they feel about it being racist and not a couple of white guys from new jeresy and california. Also, let me know when language evolves enough that we can use the "N word" without it being racist anymore or has it?
Unfortunately, racism has always been part of the american ideology, and sadly it always will be.


----------



## Hells Malice (Aug 31, 2012)

It was pretty obvious at my school who the pot smokers were.
They all failed life and i'm sure half of them are dead now. I'm not kidding either. I know one who moved to hard drugs. Sold me a $180 headset for $40 (brand new pretty much) for "reasons". Never specified what, but I sure didn't care. Smart kid too. Pot completely screwed his life, and he could have gone far. Now i'll be surprised if he lives to his mid 20's. It's a pretty similar story for most of the pot smokers I still hear about through my one friend who keeps in touch with 'em.

Never really needed scientific backing honestly. It was obvious if you just paid attention to them. It's not so bad once you get out of highschool, as this study implies. But so many kids are smoking that crap through highschool and it's clearly screwing them over. Dumbasses.

Personally I just really don't care though. If some people find the drug helpful, cool. If some want to ruin their life with it, that's cool too. The only time pot smokers actually annoy me, is when they're xXx420SmokeWeed4Life420xXx retards who never shut the fuck up about weed. These people need to be beaten with some kind of large heavy object repeatedly. So...most every 18 and under pot smokers.


----------

